# New motorhomer from Yorkshire ..



## Addi (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi, I have come across this site after searching google for wild camping sites ... I have just got a gulf stream sun voyager 37 rv and keen to learn more about areas which are suitable for wild camping and hope full meet some new people. We are young for having an rv at a guess at 30 but hope it will open a world of exploring !


----------



## kellyjohn (Nov 28, 2012)

welcome and enjoy:banana:


----------



## johnmac185 (Nov 28, 2012)

kellyjohn said:


> welcome and enjoy:banana:



Welcome:http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/images/smilies/fun.gif


----------



## johnmac185 (Nov 28, 2012)

johnmac185 said:


> Welcome:http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/images/smilies/fun.gif



Sorry got it wrong,however Welcome and have fun,,,


----------



## madria (Nov 28, 2012)

*Welcome*

Welcome Addi,  Like most things never too young to start, hope you enjoy the site, test the water, then if you want too - become a Full member for the POI's - enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 28, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello Addi, welcome to the site :wave:

You can *never* be too young to campervan! - I wanted one when I was in my 20s


----------



## ellisboy (Nov 29, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Nov 29, 2012)

Addi said:


> Hi, I have come across this site after searching google for wild camping sites ... I have just got a gulf stream sun voyager 37 rv and keen to learn more about areas which are suitable for wild camping and hope full meet some new people. We are young for having an rv at a guess at 30 but hope it will open a world of exploring !



Hi Addi and welcome :welcome: to the forum, how about some photos of your new treasure?? :drive:


----------



## Robmac (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Addi (Nov 29, 2012)

a few pictures of my rv for those who have asked


----------



## grumpyengraver (Nov 29, 2012)

*Wow*

Hi , I love the van, I'm in West Yorkshire where are you. You will have a great time on this site and out in your Van,

Best Wishes.
Grumpyengraver
:drive:


----------



## Addi (Nov 29, 2012)

im up in north yorks .. near helmsley if you know it


----------



## leewilliam (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Ad

I thought i was the youngster at 43....... But i have been thinking of it for a while....


----------



## splitty67 (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome Addi,you,ll have a lot of fun with this lot,they,re as mad as a box of frogs,fantastic RV,looks bigger than our house.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Nov 29, 2012)

Addi said:


> a few pictures of my rv for those who have asked



Thanks for the pics Addi, your RV is brilliant. Have a great time seeing in the New Year in Scotland, and dont forget to try out their Scottish wines!!

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Addi (Nov 29, 2012)

scottish wines .. thas a new one on me ! lol


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Nov 29, 2012)

Addi said:


> scottish wines .. thas a new one on me ! lol



I think they call it Whisky up there, cheers:cheers:


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Addi Welcome. If and when you are looking to down size give us a shout, I'll swap with you any day.☺☺☺☺


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 29, 2012)

:have fun::welcome:


----------



## gaz2676 (Nov 29, 2012)

hi and wow... if your out an about this winter ....tell me where your parked up so s we can join ya well be able to park under one of your sliders for frost protection ..only jealous but then if we compared mpg maybe id not be....boom boom ENJOY.... that beast looks the mutts nuts ...did i tell you im jealous ........if you find you dont like it can we have first dibs or swap or   ?????? just wondering hoping


----------



## Addi (Nov 30, 2012)

MPG is a hard subject .. 10 at best !


----------



## gaz2676 (Nov 30, 2012)

whoa whoa whoa ,,sod it ...its only money looks worth it mate


----------

